# Vulcan Near York 19 August 2012



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

guess what popped over at rooftop level about 4pm?

Nothing in the Vulcan diary for today so maybe a practice from Finningley at Doncaster to what was RAF Breighton with the old RAF Elvington just a few miles further north by York-

grabbed a camera but shocking results ,(sorry chaps) but was rooftop level above the village -made the day


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

bridgeman said:


> made the day


Understandable Chris, I'm glad you posted it. :yes:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, well done to get that - you must have had your camera at the ready!!


----------



## spark29uk (Mar 18, 2008)

One of my all time favourite aircraft. That and the harrier. I guess they're the ones I grew up with, but the modern stuff doesn't seem so evocative.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A Vulcan flew low over our house a few weeks ago, absolutely fantastic sight (and noise!) but I was too slow to grab a camera.

My all time favourite is still the Spitfire though :notworthy:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Living in Lincs we get all manner of nice aviation stuff overhead all the time - trouble is it moves so fast that by the time I've reach for my camera, it's gone  . So, well done bridgeman - the Vulcan makes a lovely noise.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Was back over at 5pm on Sunday last. There was a reunion at former RAF Elvington near York about 6 miles away as the Vulcan flies so think the first flight was a practice for Sunday? Didnt have the camers though-shame.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

A couple of shots from this year's airshows.....


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Those last two are fantastic pics, well done on capturing 'the moment'.

Saw the old lady at Leuchars again this year, my photos not up to yours. Enjoy as she only has one year flying left as she is due major refit which cannot be completed due to spiralling costs and parts shortage.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

excellent photos spaceslug,were they taken from ground level? sounds daft but arene those sticky up bits on the wings air brakes?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> excellent photos spaceslug,were they taken from ground level? sounds daft but arene those sticky up bits on the wings air brakes?


This could have been a low pass or touch and go, whereby landing gear and and airbrakes etc are deployed to show the crowd before throttling back up and pulling away?


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

It was on finals at Farnborough. Taken from the beer garden of the Swan Inn, great views down the runway as you can see:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

from sunderland air show last year,i have loads of pics.




























bowie


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Resurrecting this topic.

Yesterday was at Robin Hood airport Doncaster old RAF Finningley,on visit to the Vulcan restoration hanger. Needs to be booked ,dont just drop in!

look at "Vulcantothe sky" for details. Was told they built 261 of them and even a mini-vulcan as a test plane for its radical designs and engineering.

Couldnt get in the cockpit for elf an safety reasons,ejector seat explosives apparently a problem. Confirmed unless major events in remainder of rebuild it WILL fly at least this coming season. ,leading edges of wings seem to be a problem for the future but x-rays so far and still ongoing are ok.

Not the best pictures but here we go


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. I get updates, as I'm a member of the trust, but good to get views from elsewhere.


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice pics.

Not a Vulcan, but here's what i see everyday living under the flightpath of a commercial airport.


----------

